
Anthony Kennedy: US Supreme Court Judge to Retire - pirocks
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-44634176
======
mwnivek
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17410389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17410389)

